# Rockville...what is the consensus ?



## BudgetSQ (Jan 29, 2019)

In a previous time I knew lots of brands like Rockford Fosgate, Pioneer, Kenwood, Soundstream PPI, Orion, Alpine etc...all good old school stuff. Most of these names are still around although I am getting the impression that Chinese made components are rampant throughout the market which seems to have a negative opinions about true ratings and quality.

I was perusing the offerings in car audio and came across a brand I had never heard before...Rockville. In a market where falsification is prevalent, they are proven certified in all their numbers, seem to have comparable construction and features as the more expensive well known names, yet they are budget oriented. On this board, very very little is to be found on them and seems to be not favorable.

What gives?


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

The YouTube amp dyno/reviews give credence to these from what I've seen. The method by which Rockville provides power ratings is suspect, but they do seem to make clean power.

I've also read that their K9 subwoofer line is supposedly a bargain in the SPL realm.

That said, I've not used any of it firsthand.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vyG5xtu-Ig
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVlbCm034F0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAGjWcfFZqY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qp1FRQ0xxq4


----------



## TomT (May 19, 2005)

I've always considered them crap.


----------



## BudgetSQ (Jan 29, 2019)

TomT said:


> I've always considered them crap.


based on.....what exactly....that is the point I am trying to make....


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

BudgetSQ said:


> based on.....what exactly....that is the point I am trying to make....


What point are you trying to make?

Most here aren't looking at the cheapest of the cheap re-branded speakers.

There's tons of guys selling the same stuff.


----------



## truckguy (Sep 2, 2013)

YouTube search Exo Rockville. He recommended them at first but then had a follow up video about them falling apart. Exocontralto is an interesting guy to watch.


----------



## BudgetSQ (Jan 29, 2019)

I think you answered my question...Rockville is less expensive so it is looked down upon and subsequently Rockville is not mentioned here very much.


----------



## bluesman1 (Mar 2, 2010)

BudgetSQ said:


> I think you answered my question...Rockville is less expensive so it is looked down upon and subsequently Rockville is not mentioned here very much.


Some very knowledgeable and helpful folks here and mostly friendly. But there are people here with systems and installs in their vehicles that probably cost half as much as I've spent on car audio gear in my entire lifetime. And, I'm in my late 50's. It's not the best place to ask about budget gear even though you will still run across members who will help you out with it.


----------



## BudgetSQ (Jan 29, 2019)

As I suspected.....thanks bluesman1 !


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

bluesman1 said:


> Some very knowledgeable and helpful folks here and mostly friendly. But there are people here with systems and installs in their vehicles that probably cost half as much as I've spent on car audio gear in my entire lifetime. And, I'm in my late 50's. *It's not the best place to ask about budget gear *even though you will still run across members who will help you out with it.


And that is the real problem with what DIYMA has become and why so many longtime members have walked away completely or only visit occasionally anymore.
The purpose of this site originally was for enthusiasts to gather, comment and recommend do-it-yourself gear (hence the name). Somewhere along the line it morphed into a site that has mostly become about elite boutique brands and very high-dollar installs. Some here still do their own work (fabrication and installs) but, rarely do you see builds using budget gear or hidden gems.

This site also takes on a bit of a snobbish atmosphere at times. Not everyone can or even wants to spend $10,000 on amps and drivers. Maybe their budget is 1/10th that? Why should their opinions, interests and choices be looked down on? Some act like budget SQ isn't even possible. 
It's kinda sad to see what has happened to this site and all the former members who rarely visit anymore. A lot of valuable knowledge and experience has been lost.

OP, Rockville is a good entry level brand. You're right that their amps seem to do their rated power or, at least close to it...and cleanly. I specifically like that RXD-T2 amp they offer. 
Haven't heard anyone raving about their components but, their K9 series subs seems to be OK, if not a little more SPL oriented.
The only concern I would have with using Rockville would be the durability factor. Will their gear still be in good working order 2, 5 or even 10 years from now? But, considering the price of the products they offer and the almost disposability of cheaper gear, it might not even be a concern to you.


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

PPI_GUY said:


> And that is the real problem with what DIYMA has become and why so many longtime members have walked away completely or only visit occasionally anymore.
> The purpose of this site originally was for enthusiasts to gather, comment and recommend do-it-yourself gear (hence the name). Somewhere along the line it morphed into a site that has mostly become about elite boutique brands and very high-dollar installs. Some here still do their own work (fabrication and installs) but, rarely do you see builds using budget gear or hidden gems.


I think a lot of this is due to a lack of objective testing. A lot of the forum has fallen back upon word of mouth reviews and comparisons, which are subject to bias and forum boner-ism. When I was testing a bunch of midrange drivers myself, I got slapped by a few forum boners which didn't live up to the hype both subjectively and objectively. My mistake was not taking the time to gather and post my results. I regret that now.

To see where lack of testing leads to, just look at other hifi communities: You have people who swear that their $200 RCA cable sounds better than a properly made $20 DIY cable with some RG-6 coaxial cable and nice PE terminations. Sorry bro, it just doesn't.

I know ErinH felt that his work wasn't appreciated. Or at least that's what I gathered from PMs with him. I think that his legacy is more apparent with the recommendations that have been seen on the forums lately versus what was recommended back when he was doing testing. That kind of testing exposed products by high-end brands which didn't work as well as OEM drivers 1/6th the cost. Or, it showcased high-end products actually stood out from their class and justified their unusually high price (example AF GB25's).

Additionally, I think a lot of people figured out that QTS of woofers matter in in-door installs, and there has been a swing back to car audio brands who have their woofers damped higher for IB/in-door installs.

So in other words, the pendulum has swung back from DIY/OEM drivers or equipment being in vogue, now to the other direction. We need more independent testing going on to find those gems again; whether they be name brands or OEM brands.


----------



## Gump_Runner (Aug 2, 2014)

PPI_GUY said:


> And that is the real problem with what DIYMA has become and why so many longtime members have walked away completely or only visit occasionally anymore.
> The purpose of this site originally was for enthusiasts to gather, comment and recommend do-it-yourself gear (hence the name). Somewhere along the line it morphed into a site that has mostly become about elite boutique brands and very high-dollar installs. Some here still do their own work (fabrication and installs) but, rarely do you see builds using budget gear or hidden gems.
> 
> This site also takes on a bit of a snobbish atmosphere at times. Not everyone can or even wants to spend $10,000 on amps and drivers. Maybe their budget is 1/10th that? Why should their opinions, interests and choices be looked down on? Some act like budget SQ isn't even possible.
> ...


Amen!


----------



## deadrx7conv (Aug 25, 2010)

The elitist snobs have taken over and belittle those that have a budget. 

Cheap can be made to sound pretty good. This is no different than shopping for clearance/sales.... of brands often ignored or forgotten. 

Walmart even has a good selection of subwoofers from $19.99 to $100 that work great as long as they are not overpowered. 

Silk dome tweeters:
https://www.amazon.com/Rockville-RT...show_all_btm?ie=UTF8&reviewerType=all_reviews

And some of their components:
https://www.amazon.com/Rockville-RV65-2C-Component-Speakers-Watts/dp/B074SMGTQQ
https://www.amazon.com/Rockville-RVL6KIT-Component-Speakers-Aluminum/dp/B019Z3QJH0
https://www.amazon.com/Rockville-RV69-2C-Component-Speakers-Watts/dp/B074SL7LV3

I guess its your choice among pyle, boss, skar, pyramid, lanzar, ... and dozens of others that roll down similar Asian assembly lines. Wonder how many of the fancy or popular names do the same.


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

deadrx7conv said:


> The elitist snobs have taken over and belittle those that have a budget.


In all fairness to TomT, the first I heard about Rockville subwoofers was about the coil glue failing very quickly and frying amps due to creating a short. From that perspective, I think his comment is justified. The amps they make are probably as good as the other Korean-designed, China-made amps which are generally okay.

Remember that he called no one names or belittled anyone. He stated his opinion about the brand. Now you're (indirectly and implicitly) calling him an elitist snob. That doesn't seem fair.


----------



## Aldaa (Feb 25, 2015)

I've been thinking about buying a few of their amps for a while now. If and when I do, I will make a post with my findings/opinions/etc. I'm usually on a tight budget, so they are right up my alley. Used to use a PPI P900.4 and I liked it... so we'll see.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

There's a lot of truths being stated, but also comes down to what works and works well enough to be of high value. There's also the trend of 3-way being more popular now with the added advantage of inexpensive but viable DSP units to pull off such a feat that were not so attainable since years ago.

Several brands of raw drivers have disappeared over the years leaving ones that are less desirable for door installs. Most are merely glorified midranges that play well down to 100hz or so. Not that hard to do with almost anything nearing the cone area of a 6.5". Good, but not so good for most attempting a more complex setup than years ago where 2-ways were far more common. That's one aspect. 

Amplifiers... well that's a hard one. Now that A/B comes across as old school, many of your big brands have just about abandoned such lines with mostly underdogs producing the lot. Unfortunately, several are rebadged with minor variances. There's little ooo & ahhh factor to them so on the pile of "must be junk" they go. Most that care about the finer details of car audio wont bother to give them a spin because reliability and long term value is a factor they don't want to risk. My last budget A/B was a big footprint Cadence Flash F100-5. Seemed to play fine, never had a problem with heat or channels blowing, but in the end.. it was a behemoth for the output that I had to damn near give away when I bit the 3-way bug. The latest resurgence was from Zapco with even smaller A/B tech, but even that seems shortlived despite good reviews. 

Long winded, but the gist is... buy and try what you want as long as you understand your tastes probably won't align with what's happening now and resale will suck. However, it matters little if you enjoy it until the wheels fall off and those wheels have enough life & character to add value for your money. You don't have to use the latest and greatest to enjoy this hobby. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

Well lol, this thread is a bit humorous as only one person who has used the equipment has chimed in. I will tell you, The owner of Stereo Integrity has a Rockville amp in his car on the front stage and it rocks. I was there last week and got to spend some time demoing his car and I was very impressed. Don’t know anything about the speakers but the amps are strong and the system sounded great and it was silent between songs. 
There is a real world review.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

I don’t know if I buy into the elitist groups taking over and frowning down on anyone who dare build a budget system. There is a good mix of high dollar and budget minded groups here. I’ve been a member of many other car audio Forums and let me tell you some of the negative snide comments I got on those forums drove me away from them. I don’t get that here. Many of the members here are much friendlier and open to ideas and just seem more educated about all subjects. Up until this year all of my systems have been budget systems with $25 drivers and $150 or less amplifiers with just a few key expensive pieces. 

As far as Rockville, everything I have read about thier amplifiers seems to be good. They dyno very well on YouTube channels like Budget Gem or Bust and people generally seem happy with thier products. They carry a decent warranty and have a history of making generally good products catered towards the budget customer, but seem to deliver great value. I personally do not have experience with them though but budget amplifiers I do have experience with are Pioneer D8601, D8604, D9500f, and they are all great budget amps. JBL/Infinity also have some really good ones such as the GTX 500, Club 5501, and Infinity K1000. Sonic Electronic (x) also has a house brand by the name of NVX and they mostly make very decent stuff, which I have used. You will find the best values through the less known brands such as Wolfram Audio, DLS, SoundQubed, Sound Solutions Audio (SSA), Fi Car Audio, US Acoustics, Incriminator Audio, Sundown Audio, and many many more.

Not to forget that this site is based off of do it yourself gear, Parts Express and Madisound are two great sources for raw drivers.


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

V8toilet said:


> I don’t know if I buy into the elitist groups taking over and frowning down on anyone who dare build a budget system. There is a good mix of high dollar and budget minded groups here. I’ve been a member of many other car audio Forums and let me tell you some of the negative snide comments I got on those forums drove me away from them. I don’t get that here. Many of the members here are much friendlier and open to ideas and just seem more educated about all subjects. Up until this year all of my systems have been budget systems with $25 drivers and $150 or less amplifiers with just a few key expensive pieces.
> 
> As far as Rockville, everything I have read about thier amplifiers seems to be good. They dyno very well on YouTube channels like Budget Gem or Bust and people generally seem happy with thier products. They carry a decent warranty and have a history of making generally good products catered towards the budget customer, but seem to deliver great value. I personally do not have experience with them though but budget amplifiers I do have experience with are Pioneer D8601, D8604, D9500f, and they are all great budget amps. JBL/Infinity also have some really good ones such as the GTX 500, Club 5501, and Infinity K1000. Sonic Electronic (x) also has a house brand by the name of NVX and they mostly make very decent stuff, which I have used. You will find the best values through the less known brands such as Wolfram Audio, DLS, SoundQubed, Sound Solutions Audio (SSA), Fi Car Audio, US Acoustics, Incriminator Audio, Sundown Audio, and many many more.
> 
> Not to forget that this site is based off of do it yourself gear, Parts Express and Madisound are two great sources for raw drivers.


This was well stated. This is an expensive hobby and sometimes corners must be cut. When building an entire system at once. You need a vehicle, speakers, amplifiers, DSP, a clean signal, wires and cables, sound deader. The list can go on and on. It's ok to start on a budget then upgrade as time goes on and more money becomes available .


----------



## 04quadcab (Dec 31, 2017)

I am a tightwad on a budget and the alleged elitist snobs don't bother me a bit. I have learned a lot about which brands give a good bang for the buck. When I ask for budget recommendation I get multiple.



Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

I am sure in the multitude of members, more than one has or is using them. They probably don't post because... well we know how forums can be. The build quality probably is no worse than the Picasso/iON amps and I still suggest them for low budget builds. Haven't seen a problem yet. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Bayboy said:


> I am sure in the multitude of members, more than one has or is using them. They probably don't post because... well we know how forums can be. The build quality probably is no worse than the Picasso/iON amps and I still suggest them for low budget builds. Haven't seen a problem yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I have a couple of PPI Ion amps myself. A i650.1 and a i520.4. Bought them used but in great shape. Have about $100 in them both. Removed the cheesy copper factory badges, had a friend make some custom vinyl stickers to replace them with and couldn't be happier. Big improvement and the amps sound just fine. Tiny too.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

04quadcab said:


> I am a tightwad on a budget and the alleged elitist snobs don't bother me a bit. I have learned a lot about which brands give a good bang for the buck. When I ask for budget recommendation I get multiple.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Same here. I'm willing to spend money on things that will make a huge difference like a robust pair of midranges that are actually worth the price (gb25's) and a really good processor that's also proven to not just be another forum boner. I am WAY more impressed with a diy install that sounds good than a checkbook install (professionally done with high end gear) that sounds great. I'll ALWAYS be one of those hobbyists that does the best they can with what they have. For those that can afford to run ridiculously expensive gear and pay thousands upon thousands for a pretty install more power to you. Just don't ever look down on those that can't afford (or just plain don't want) high end gear and a professional install.


----------



## truckguy (Sep 2, 2013)

This thread has gotten weird. If the OP is still reading it maybe he should say what his goals are for sound, space available, vehicle, budget available, and if he can do the some of the work or if he needs to pay for it. Or if he already has collected some gear so people can give different suggestions if that is what he’s asking. 

I can say for myself that I’ve never looked down or up at anybody’s car audio goals and felt compelled to say anything negative. We’re all here I thought for the love of music in the end. How you get there is up to the individual.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

deadrx7conv said:


> The elitist snobs have taken over and belittle those that have a budget.


Can you link to some build logs or other posts that show others belittling a poster about their budget gear?


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

I have heard mixed results about the Rockville amp line. I suspect they are in the same league as the DB WDX and Euphoria lines, quality Class D amps. I say grab one, try it out, BUT report back and give a review. We (DIYMA) need more of that. I see a lot of interest in these type of brands but almost no reviews on them. Heck, I'm curious about Rockville, DB, Wolfram, Dynamic Audio, and an old school brand that is back out, Lazer. I suspect we may be overlooking a brand that is trying to make a name for themselves by bringing real SQ at a budget price.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

You have to be careful with that phrase "real SQ" especially when it comes to amps. It becomes so subjective to what is acceptable even though judged by the cover but not read. People tend to get up in their feelings if something isn't supposedly on a level with offerings out it's price range which is quite silly. Still, many have been satisfied with items of "lesser". The Wolfram amps particularly look good. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Ok let me clear, by real sq amps, im refering to amps that have stout power supplies, plenty of dynamic power on tap, rated at less that 1%, most importantly, good channel seperation, extremely low noise floor, and a high slew rate which tells you how detailed that amp will be. So imagine a brand putting out a line but the amps specs are killer, yet no one here will try thwm because they arent zapco.


----------



## soundstreamer (Jun 2, 2015)

I was going to try their 8 channel marine amp to power my 3 way front stage just to see how they are. Was disappointed to see then that it only had 4 input channels only so it wouldn't have worked. I thought it would have been a fun amp to try and especially for the price might have been hard to beat.


----------



## Evl5150 (Jun 20, 2018)

It's mostly a name thing for me... Rockville sounds weird. Perhaps the name even sounds cheap to me. Doesn't mean they suck but it is weird how a name can potentially steer one away from something. Perhaps a name change would make it more appealing. Something scientific sounding. Get rid of that Dodge Viper like Logo.

Here ya go:

Bayview Audio Labs 

Inwood Elite Audio

It's not that hard... I'd buy amps with these names given the same performance as the Rockville named amps.


----------



## XSVTOYZ (Jan 26, 2019)

*rockville*

I have seen their gear and the reviews and it seems that there is a big effort to blow the rockville speaker up but it seems to perform like a beast until they do manage to smoke the sub 
their amps do well on the dyno too 
I dont give much concern to the snobs 
I wont probably ever buy a morel or scan speak or what ever 
I got less than $1k on my system
and I love it! 
budget ballin here 
use what works and when you got the $$ you get better
I got a blaupunkt 4 channel running my mids and tweets $65 (frowned upon because it fails rated miserably) but its a clean 70 rms per channel
and the 2 jbl gtx500 cost me $140 love them 600w clean each 

threw a 5 channel audio pipe in the wifes car sounds way better with the kenwood hu but ap is frowned upon 
most of my gear is low budget buy what works and upgrade later 

my skar vd-10s are frowned upon because they are skar 
almost part for part sundown quality but they are SKAR so not good enough 

I used noico for sound deadening and although its not the high $$ stuff it works awesome im my low $ vehicles but the forums make it sound like I cheaped out but it works well 


ROCKVILLE k-9 sub is on my shopping radar 
as well as a possible 4 channel by them as well

bottom line use what works 
and experiment never know what you might find!


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: rockville*



XSVTOYZ said:


> I have seen their gear and the reviews and it seems that there is a big effort to blow the rockville speaker up but it seems to perform like a beast until they do manage to smoke the sub
> 
> their amps do well on the dyno too
> 
> ...


Everything boils down to value but value also depends upon budget. It's so easy for many to suggest that if you can spend $100, you can afford another $50, another $100, etc. Before you know it you are neck deep in cost. Yes, you could have something that is supposedly better and more popular if you spend more, but if something of lesser cost would have done the job regardless if something else is better (there's always better), then that creates value for that user. 

I have a few forum buddies that jokingly talk **** from time to time about my choices in gear, but they understand why I do it and that I also could care less what others think. That's something this forum has lost over the years.... people willing to be the Guinea pig, do the footwork, etc. I've had plenty of fun doing it as well as learning a thing or two. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

I have also learned a lot just by reading this forum. Inexpensive gear is great if used properly. You still have to have an understanding of the basics, including: sealing doors and road noise, proper clean signal, speaker placement, etc. A properly done car with inexpensive gear can sound just as good if not better than a car with expensive gear. This forum is where I learned about NVX JAD amplifiers and XSP speakers. They can hang with some of the big boys for sure.


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

I still don't understand the point of this thread.

OP basically came on here saying "why don't more people run Rockville?!"

There's a million other brands that are overlooked too. It's not specific to Rockville. Branding and price point would immediately steer me away. Just like I won't consider CT sounds or any of those SPL brands. That's just ME. It doesn't mean everyone.

This applies to everything in life. People making $1mil a year probably don't care that Honda makes a great car. They want the AMG. 

There are always exceptions though. People have different goals or value different aspects of this hobby more. For some the thrill is getting the most performance for the lowest cost. That's the value for them. Some are content (for a minute. lol) only when they buy the absolute best equipment.


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

My local car audio store had never heard of Hybrid Audio.

They love the way the system sounds and when they see what is in it...

...they ask what brand I am running, while Alpine is familiar to them they all ask what is Dayton and CDT. And surprised at dual 6.5" subs. To be honest those little subs fill in the very low end, the 6x9's are playing pretty damn loud and with authority into the 60hz range. 

And it's really funny when I tell them the total cost of the subwoofer was literally $150.00 in materials.

I am a big bargain guy, but I tend to spend the biggest cash on the amplifier because I wanted small footprint and a total system solution in one amp with big power for the size. I believe dsp and install matter far more than high end gear. I bought my V9 at the local place because I wanted the warranty and it is almost 9yrs old. Everything else I source as needed.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

JVD240 said:


> I still don't understand the point of this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> OP basically came on here saying "why don't more people run Rockville?!"


Hmmm... it's obvious you do get the point of this thread though you don't agree. Not sure why you question it. 

OP is looking for justification and possible users with experience. The gist was given so it's pretty much up to him to make that choice whether others agree or not. Personally, it matters little to me what a person uses as long as they are satisfied for the time being. Inclusion isn't everything. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## grunge (Dec 5, 2006)

My truck is not long for this world, and I know at any moment I will get the itch and trade it in for a newer prettier truck.
In preparation for this, I have been removing all my "good" stuff from my truck. replacing it with cheap stuff I won't miss when I finally kiss her goodbye.
I had two audison lrx amps, rainbow platinum (with cal28) front set, and two 8" kicker l7 for subs and an alpine PXA-H701 DSP, all running active off a kenwood excelon HU. This is not the best setup I have ever heard and its been a LONG time since i SQ'd it, the battery has died time and time again and I haven't really kept up on it... Honestly I only drive my pickup for "truck stuff" which equates to under 100m a month. 

Anyway... back to my point..

I gutted the active setup, no more audison, no more rainbow platinums (left the cal28s in there because they would be VERY quick to swap out). 

Based on the reviews I saw for the rockville db45 I thought that would be a good enough amp that I could use it and sell it without missing it... 

My system is now;
Kenwood excelon deck
dayton RS180 mids (passive)
Rainbow Cal28 (passive)
pair Kicker solobaric s7 8"
and the new Rockville db45 amp...

I have to say, I am VERY impressed with the amp. The build quality seems much better than the crap I was thinking about getting from pawn shop/CL for the same price. I wired it into 3ch mode, with the fronts getting 135w and the subs sharing the 400w. I dmm'd for hte gains then backed it down a bit, just in case. Musically it sounds very good, and its power seems more than enough for the two l7 subs. 

I didn't expect much so maybe that's why I am so blown away with this amp, but I wouldn't hesitate to put one of these in my daily driver or even a good quality budget system.

I am actually looking at getting their 20$ silk dome tweeters and throwing them in the glove box to do a quick swap with the cal28s... Honestly I'll probably try them before that just to see if they impress me as much as the amp did.

anyway my .02


----------



## XSVTOYZ (Jan 26, 2019)

I recently bought the k6 4 ohm for my wifes cruze and have to say Im very impressed expected some good sound but this this little 10 has some nice extension and some deep notes 
when I open the trunk its amazing outside 
if I fold the seat down its attached to the seat it hit pretty good 
I have it at 2 ohms on a 5 channel audio pipe its estimate is 335 rms 
sealed .6 box stuffed some poly-fill 
I got to say its a bargain 
I may buy another 2 for me 
I have a ported box at the min for these and if I seal it its the max for a sealed box I like the sound of the sealed box


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

To sum it up, theyre good amps and the 5 channel has a/b front section and a huge class d sub section and its cheaper than anything you can buy with the same power (except those 2 channel 550 watt polks for $50, those are unreal)

Its just the name Rockville and the spl crowd that loves to make videos of people ruining their stuff. I have used above mentioned 5 channel and it was very impressive to me. Slightly larger than expected. 

I always just suggest to buy used from people here or whatever but if you want brand new, power has gotten amazingly inexpensive and not bad and no reason to look down on them. Im pretty sure if the name was Fidelity or something it would have less if a 90's flea market amp vibe and it would be more popular here. Id take one over current hifonics or mb quart amps


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Uhh. This is unreal
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rockville-...790841&hash=item5d89edf826:g:Gd4AAOSwbBVcrCGb


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

Ooooh


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

There is a point where cheap = junk. If you want to buy inexpensive amps that still have decent quality, I would suggest looking at PPI Phantom or their variant such as NVX. They have been tested and shown to provide good bang for the buck.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

tyroneshoes said:


> Uhh. This is unreal
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rockville-...790841&hash=item5d89edf826:g:Gd4AAOSwbBVcrCGb


Seller has zero feedback.


----------



## grunge (Dec 5, 2006)

gregerst22 said:


> There is a point where cheap = junk. If you want to buy inexpensive amps that still have decent quality, I would suggest looking at PPI Phantom or their variant such as NVX. They have been tested and shown to provide good bang for the buck.


I think what we are finding is that, in the case of the rockville amps, cheap != junk... They may be in the same class as the ppi phantom.. Time will tell if they have the durability that the PPI has, but so far they look like very promising products.

That's kind of the point of this thread, get honest reviews an impressions from people who have a little more experience with good equipment than the typical bargain shoppers.

So far (less than 6 weeks, only about 4 hours on the amp) I am pleased with this budget product.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

I find it intriguing of who supposedly approves certain amps to be declared as ok for budget selection and nay to others? I say this because how often do we even see that many budget amps given a try? Not just questioned, but actual real world use. Just from the beginning of this thread we didn't hear from but one or so known with actual use , but now other actual users have come forward saying just the opposite of what many have declared as pure junk. Funny how that works... 

It's like I said earlier... many don't say anything because of just that. 

Man & Machine... Power Extreme!


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

I find it intriguing of who supposedly approves certain amps to be declared as ok for budget selection and nay to others? I say this because how often do we even see that many budget amps given a try or even put into comparisons? Not just questioned, but actual real world use. Just from the beginning of this thread we only heard from or about one or so known with actual use, but now other actual users have come forward saying just the opposite of what many have declared as pure junk. Funny how that works... 

It's like I said earlier... many don't say anything because of just that. 

Man & Machine... Power Extreme!


----------



## XSVTOYZ (Jan 26, 2019)

just a little update // did some playing with the k-6 and the xmax is crazy// it surprised me a bit// thought it was going to split the foam// was at a local shop looking for a grill and when it did that the installer was a bit surprised as well and said the didnt have anything to fit that kind of ext// Im going to have to find some spacers for a grille on it // still liking it though sounds great 
inlaw may have to make me a bigger box .6 seems to be a little small


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Seller has zero feedback.


I saw, and that the guy is from UK too. But I bought one anyway because I needed an amp kit for a small stereo for girlfriends focus next month. So i will let you all know if its legit or I just lost $38 in the Hot Deals section


----------



## Gump_Runner (Aug 2, 2014)

*Re: rockville*



Bayboy said:


> Everything boils down to value but value also depends upon budget. It's so easy for many to suggest that if you can spend $100, you can afford another $50, another $100, etc. Before you know it you are neck deep in cost. Yes, you could have something that is supposedly better and more popular if you spend more, but if something of lesser cost would have done the job regardless if something else is better (there's always better), then that creates value for that user.
> 
> I have a few forum buddies that jokingly talk **** from time to time about my choices in gear, but they understand why I do it and that I also could care less what others think. That's something this forum has lost over the years.... people willing to be the Guinea pig, do the footwork, etc. I've had plenty of fun doing it as well as learning a thing or two.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


This reminds me of a "buddy" laughing at me for kneeling down to pick up a nickel a few weeks back only to call a few days later to help with his 1100 truck payment. It's much easier to spend someone else's money when you are not the one making it.


----------



## pw91686 (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: rockville*



Gump_Runner said:


> This reminds me of a "buddy" laughing at me for kneeling down to pick up a nickel a few weeks back only to call a few days later to help with his 1100 truck payment. It's much easier to spend someone else's money when you are not the one making it.


are you saying his truck payment is $1100?...


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow, $1100 for a truck payment. That’s awful to think about.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

That's a mortgage payment

Man & Machine... Power Extreme!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

V8toilet said:


> Wow, $1100 for a truck payment. That’s awful to think about.


Depends on the truck...and my cousin just bought a $70,000 Ford truck and his wife of probably 15 years told him to get his **** and get out since they were saving for a new house and this wasn't the first time he made a big purchase for himself after she said not to. 1400 sq ft and 3 growing boys ain't working out! Wonder if he came to his senses and took advantage of the "cool down" period to back out of the deal? She makes over 100k a year and he makes close to it but still, $70000 for a damn truck?!?


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Depends on the truck...and my cousin just bought a $70,000 Ford truck and his wife of probably 15 years told him to get his **** and get out since they were saving for a new house and this wasn't the first time he made a big purchase for himself after she said not to. 1400 sq ft and 3 growing boys ain't working out! Wonder if he came to his senses and took advantage of the "cool down" period to back out of the deal? She makes over 100k a year and he makes close to it but still, $70000 for a damn truck?!?


If I paid $70,000 for one vehicle would be worth **** in 7 years than all I could afford would be Rockville amplifiers too. :laugh: Dude needs to get his **** together for sure.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

V8toilet said:


> If I paid $70,000 for one vehicle would be worth **** in 7 years than all I could afford would be Rockville amplifiers too. :laugh: Dude needs to get his **** together for sure.


******* has to have his toys. Unfortunately it could cost him his marriage to a VERY hawt and intelligent wifeNo doubt she wears the pants in that family. As for me and a truck that expensive it would have to be making me money in the form of a tow rig for one reason or another. He'll take it in the deer woods but a diesel is WAY overkill for his needs. I finally learned to buy barely used right when the value drops like a rock but still low miles for its age.


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Depends on the truck...and my cousin just bought a $70,000 Ford truck and his wife of probably 15 years told him to get his **** and get out since they were saving for a new house and this wasn't the first time he made a big purchase for himself after she said not to. 1400 sq ft and 3 growing boys ain't working out! Wonder if he came to his senses and took advantage of the "cool down" period to back out of the deal? She makes over 100k a year and he makes close to it but still, $70000 for a damn truck?!?


$200,000 household and they don't already have a house big enough?! There needs to be some serious budget work in that house, and no new truck.


----------



## BudgetSQ (Jan 29, 2019)

...back on topic..

I like underdogs that perform beyond their cost no matter what they are. I have seen that Rockville amps (for example) seem to be transparent as far as ratings go, providing CEA as well as the inflated ratings which shed light on the industry. 

Are there any more people here that have purchased Rockville amps that seem to perform up to their expectations, perhaps even surpassing them? ...other Rockville equipment?


----------



## Schmante (Oct 20, 2019)

I just saw this older thread as I'm searching for info on Rockville myself.
I just ordered their Db55 5 channel amp for a build in my daughter's car. I'll post what I think once it's installed.
In my own vehicle, I'm coming from:
Arc Audio KS300.4
Clarion DPX 1851
These are Class G / Robert Zeff designed amps. Which are good efficient and clean sounding. They were also budget friendly, picked up used.
Polk MM6501 components up front
Polk db651 in the rear
and
2 sealed Polk MM1240 SVC wired to 2 ohms in the trunk.
I absolutely love the way my system sounds. Plenty loud and a SQ build on a budget.
I'll report on how her system sounds soon.
I'll be pairing her Rockville db55 with focal speakers - isc components up front and iss 2 ways in the rear and a Kicker 10" sealed Comp C.
I wanted an all in 1 amp for her. I didn't want to subject her to losing more space.


----------



## 1styearsi (Aug 13, 2012)

PPI_GUY said:


> And that is the real problem with what DIYMA has become and why so many longtime members have walked away completely or only visit occasionally anymore.
> The purpose of this site originally was for enthusiasts to gather, comment and recommend do-it-yourself gear (hence the name). Somewhere along the line it morphed into a site that has mostly become about elite boutique brands and very high-dollar installs. Some here still do their own work (fabrication and installs) but, rarely do you see builds using budget gear or hidden gems.
> 
> This site also takes on a bit of a snobbish atmosphere at times. Not everyone can or even wants to spend $10,000 on amps and drivers. Maybe their budget is 1/10th that? Why should their opinions, interests and choices be looked down on? Some act like budget SQ isn't even possible.
> ...


PPI GUY is totally correct about about the elitist equipment.i had high hopes with the k9 woofers.they should just lower the power ratings say to 500 watt rms but then the low cost high watt spl guys wouldn't buy them.
i come from a time when cheater amps were the big and 1000 watt amp blew peoples minds. i have 3 old school made in the USA rockford 500 watt amps.they are bulletproof!! i have had 2 of them for over 20 years and they still rock.how many china amps will do that i guess only time will tell, but the low prices do help to keep the hobby alive and without new young people the whole thing will just die out.buy the electrical upgrades needed to support the megga watt china amps will end up costing more than the amps themselves.LOL
i just got a rockford T1000-4ad off a member here because i am a rockford fan boy  it is made in Thailand  it still has rockford quality.i'm 50 now i just want a good sounding system so a 4 channel doing everything is the route i'm taking. my days of impressing people with SPL seem to be pretty much over but the young guys at work are impressed with how loud it is now and are blown away when they find out i am doing it with 500 watts LOL. one kid said man can you help me "i have a 4000 watt crunch and it don't sound anything like that" he has a walmart 8 gauge wiring kit on a "4000 watt amp"now that is the kind of guy and the reason a site like this should exist. and why crunch should be out of business :laugh::laugh:


----------



## FattyBoomBoom (Sep 22, 2019)

I remember back in the day, Crutchfield had a magazine to order from and by each amplifier would be a column. Each manufacturer would check yes or no if “CEA 2006 Compliant”


----------



## terryna (Mar 15, 2018)

Following!this seems like a very interesting thread


----------



## Poolio123 (Dec 4, 2019)

I have a 2012 Cadillac CTS coupe and I’ve had more than my share of installs. I bought two amps from them the db16 and the db45. I bought the 12”k9 subs also from them. The 4 channel is running alpine 65c2’s and type r 5-1/4 in the back. I have the Alpine ilx-w650 up front. After a few months now I’m impressed. It’s loud, clear, the subs take a beating. Hasn’t gone into protect once. For under a grand I put a complete system in. I didn’t expect much for what I paid. The sub amp was $229 with a complete 0 guage wiring kit. The 4 channel was $150. The subs were $118 each. The box was $95 and the cap was $45 lmao. I’ve had louder and clearer car stereos, but I’ve also spent a fortune on them. I bought a Alpine head unit before that cost more than this whole install.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Poolio123 said:


> I have a 2012 Cadillac CTS coupe and I’ve had more than my share of installs. I bought two amps from them the db16 and the db45. I bought the 12”k9 subs also from them. The 4 channel is running alpine 65c2’s and type r 5-1/4 in the back. I have the Alpine ilx-w650 up front. After a few months now I’m impressed. It’s loud, clear, the subs take a beating. Hasn’t gone into protect once. For under a grand I put a complete system in. I didn’t expect much for what I paid. The sub amp was $229 with a complete 0 guage wiring kit. The 4 channel was $150. The subs were $118 each. The box was $95 and the cap was $45 lmao. I’ve had louder and clearer car stereos, but I’ve also spent a fortune on them. I bought a Alpine head unit before that cost more than this whole install.


Can you post pics or a build log of your CTS coupe?


----------



## Poolio123 (Dec 4, 2019)

Will do in the morning, one bad thing about the coupe is the box takes up my trunk. Mounted the amps in front of it behind the seats


----------



## jbowers (May 3, 2009)

The thing that makes me cringe about Rockville is that they ridiculously overrate their subwoofers' power handling while giving the most nonsensical argument about it when they were called out on it. They won't take anywhere near their stated RMS without releasing the magic smoke. If they had just rated the damn things correctly there would be no controversy, for the price you get what you paid for. The amps seem solid, well built even. But if a company says a thing will handle 2000 watts and smokes at 700 it's a flat out lie, and that makes anything else they say or do irrelevant to me. I'm just not going to reward a company with my hard-earned money when there are plenty of others making affordable products and marketing them ethically.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

jbowers said:


> But if a company says a thing will handle 2000 watts and smokes at 700 it's a flat out lie,


It's an odd thing to just throw any random number out, given that most people if they have something that says it can handle 2,000 watts, they are going to try and push 2,500 through it. Would be far more sensible IMO, to say something can handle 500 and then when someone tries putting 700 through it and it doesn't emit the magic smoke you end up with a happy customer. 

As for Rockville, I have no experience with the car audio but have a pair of their monitors on my desk and for the price they are not bad at all. I am sure there are better out there, but for the $150 I paid for them, I'm more than happy enough. Would be tempted to try a pair of the 5 channel amps if I could fit them somewhere (and knew for sure that they would not be any worse than my existing amps), I could sell my Alpine PDX amps and come out ahead even after buying 2 new amps.


----------



## jbowers (May 3, 2009)

naiku said:


> It's an odd thing to just throw any random number out, given that most people if they have something that says it can handle 2,000 watts, they are going to try and push 2,500 through it. Would be far more sensible IMO, to say something can handle 500 and then when someone tries putting 700 through it and it doesn't emit the magic smoke you end up with a happy customer.
> 
> As for Rockville, I have no experience with the car audio but have a pair of their monitors on my desk and for the price they are not bad at all. I am sure there are better out there, but for the $150 I paid for them, I'm more than happy enough. Would be tempted to try a pair of the 5 channel amps if I could fit them somewhere (and knew for sure that they would not be any worse than my existing amps), I could sell my Alpine PDX amps and come out ahead even after buying 2 new amps.


Their explanation of power handling ratings is the most ridiculous triple talk I have ever seen in marketing. 









It won't even take their made-up CEA rating, the "program power handling" is some fairy tale they're trying to make people believe in. It's just insulting. For the price, 500 watts is more than fair. If they want to have some inflated meaningless max power rating like so many other brands do, fine. But lying about the "fine print" is fraudulent. 

No matter how good any of their other stuff is, I could never trust anything they have to say.


----------



## Poolio123 (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Poolio123 (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Poolio123 (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Poolio123 (Dec 4, 2019)

Alpine ilx-w650 two amps, cap and subwoofers. Added all type r speakers around looks and sounds nice for cheap dough


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

jbowers said:


> Their explanation of power handling ratings is the most ridiculous triple talk I have ever seen in marketing.
> 
> View attachment 258739
> 
> ...


Their speaker power ratings probably match their amplifier power ratings.


----------



## Poolio123 (Dec 4, 2019)

YouTube shows their amps putting out almost exactly what they claim for cea ratings. I don’t care what they say about the amps, from first hand experience I can say the DB16 mono and the DB45 4 channel work great. Along with their box and new K9 12” subs pound. The 0 guage wiring kit is one of the best bang for the buck kits I have seen. I wouldn’t hesitate buying a product from them. I ordered the wrong subwoofers, dual 4 ohm instead of dual 2 ohm and they swapped them out no questions asked and no extra shipping charge.


----------



## jbowers (May 3, 2009)

ckirocz28 said:


> Their speaker power ratings probably match their amplifier power ratings.


The amps seem well built, they're not using garbage components or shortcuts. They're just cheesy looking and there's nothing remarkable about them. If I needed something in that price range I'd probably look at the Polk/Epsilon/Hertz clones or stretch my budget a bit and go for Zapco ST. There's just too many great choices out there to reward a company that's selling a lie. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

Lol, NO epsilon, Polk etc ever gives peak instead of rms. Yeah Right? 
Selling a lie? Yeah, then you need to get out of car audio altogether. EVERY company does it to one extent or the other to get people to buy their product over another. I have seen the biggest piles of crap advertising come every manufacturer through the years. But to get back to Rockville, I challenge you to show the lie. They show the way they rate their products. They advertise differently but if you look they flat out tell you there are three power ratings. Honestly, they are the only ones who actually show these three ratings and it seems they are poking fun at themselves and the industry. Could be that they are one of the most honest ones out there. Never know. 
Seriously, look at their advertisements.


----------



## Poolio123 (Dec 4, 2019)

For the money I have 0 complaints, Amps haven’t run hot yet. Really like the alpine ilx w650, very easy to use


----------



## Poolio123 (Dec 4, 2019)

Where can you find a 4 channel for $129 that puts out 147x4 at 4 ohms. It’s a lot clearer than the stock 10 speaker Bose system


----------



## XSVTOYZ (Jan 26, 2019)

I have a limited budget but read alot and learned a few spec that I say on the k-6 compared to my skar vd-10 I have 5inch depth to work with so shallow is a must
skar matches most high end shallow mounts with 2.5 vc and 11mm xmax and motor weight of 66oz 
my skar bang pretty good but this k6 with its 2.5 vc 20mm xmax one way and a motor weight of 100oz it is a noticeable difference in out put 
I need a deeper box or I would have a pair as it is I put one in the wifes car on 350 rms and its a beast.


----------



## jbowers (May 3, 2009)

Iamsecond said:


> Lol, NO epsilon, Polk etc ever gives peak instead of rms. Yeah Right?
> Selling a lie? Yeah, then you need to get out of car audio altogether. EVERY company does it to one extent or the other to get people to buy their product over another. I have seen the biggest piles of crap advertising come every manufacturer through the years. But to get back to Rockville, I challenge you to show the lie. They show the way they rate their products. They advertise differently but if you look they flat out tell you there are three power ratings. Honestly, they are the only ones who actually show these three ratings and it seems they are poking fun at themselves and the industry. Could be that they are one of the most honest ones out there. Never know.
> Seriously, look at their advertisements.


The minimum rated power handling is 1000 watts and it smokes before 800. They show 3 different power handling ratings and the sub is toast before it reaches ANY of them. How is that not a lie? Did I tell anyone not to buy it? I only said that I wouldn't. It's your money, not mine. Enjoy your equipment and read what I wrote before you challenge me on it.


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

I read your post and responded appropriately. Clipping/distortion/source material and many other issues can cause a sub to smoke. I could have messed up/destroyed up my si rm12 with when I only had 600 watts on it if I didn’t pay attention due to clipping etc but now that I put 2k on it it gets much louder and no signs of stress. 
but I stand by my response to YOUR logic. They publish ratings but They post three ratings and explain each one. Most brands do not.


----------



## jbowers (May 3, 2009)

Iamsecond said:


> I read your post and responded appropriately. Clipping/distortion/source material and many other issues can cause a sub to smoke. I could have messed up/destroyed up my si rm12 with when I only had 600 watts on it if I didn’t pay attention due to clipping etc but now that I put 2k on it it gets much louder and no signs of stress.
> but I stand by my response to YOUR logic. They publish ratings but They post three ratings and explain each one. Most brands do not.


You're right, they can. But when people with lots of experience with car audio demonstrate that the subs blow below rated power with a clean signal, that's user error? Watch this and tell me what you think.








Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Poolio123 (Dec 4, 2019)

Smokes before 1000? I am sending a 1000 watts cea rated to each. Have had them several months. 0 issues. Rockville’s issue’s where with their first series of k9’s. You should know your stuff before you just start bashing brands because it’s not a zapco or jl


----------



## jbowers (May 3, 2009)

Poolio123 said:


> Smokes before 1000? I am sending a 1000 watts cea rated to each. Have had them several months. 0 issues. Rockville’s issue’s where with their first series of k9’s. You should know your stuff before you just start bashing brands because it’s not a zapco or jl


Watch the above video. I've been in car audio for 25 years, and I'm not a brand nuthugger. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Poolio123 said:


> Smokes before 1000? I am sending a 1000 watts cea rated to each. Have had them several months. 0 issues. Rockville’s issue’s where with their first series of k9’s. You should know your stuff before you just start bashing brands because it’s not a zapco or jl


I suspect that you are not sending them each 1,000 watts. Your amp may be capable of 1,000 watts each, but there is a *massive* difference between the power the amp is capable of delivering, and how much power it's actually delivering. Just 3dB down from the amp's maximum output will only deliver 500 watts, so unless you are running your amps to their max constantly, they aren't likely getting 1,000 watts for more than a brief moment, and most likely they are never getting that full 1,000 watts. 

I'm not commenting on Rockville as a brand, I'm simply stating that you cannot claim that your subs are getting anywhere near 1,000 watts each just because the amp is capable of that.


----------



## Poolio123 (Dec 4, 2019)

Older series k9’s I’ve also been into car audio since my teens. I’m not speaking from a video I’m speaking from first hand knowledge. Not someone else’s you tube video. There subs are fine and pound. I listen to my music at max levels most of the time and have had 0 issues with any of there products.


----------



## jbowers (May 3, 2009)

Poolio123 said:


> Older series k9’s I’ve also been into car audio since my teens. I’m not speaking from a video I’m speaking from first hand knowledge. Not someone else’s you tube video. There subs are fine and pound. I listen to my music at max levels most of the time and have had 0 issues with any of there products.


Enjoy them until you blow them. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Poolio123 (Dec 4, 2019)

I thought under powering them causes damage too then? Then there underpowered and taking a non stop beating with 0 failure and nice bass


----------



## Poolio123 (Dec 4, 2019)

I will.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Poolio123 said:


> I thought under powering them causes damage too then? Then there underpowered and taking a non stop beating with 0 failure and nice bass


Underpowering cannot damage a speaker, ever.


----------



## jbowers (May 3, 2009)

Poolio123 said:


> I thought under powering them causes damage too then? Then there underpowered and taking a non stop beating with 0 failure and nice bass


Underpowering is a myth. Running an amp into clipping because it's not capable of the output you desire will kill a sub for sure. It's mixing concepts. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

What people call "underpowering" is actually overpowering via clipping. 

If you use an amp that isn't capable of pushing the subs to their limits, the desire (for the inexperienced) is to turn the gain on the amp up higher and higher. The gain is used to match the ouput power with the input signal, so if the input signal is high it's very possible for the amp to deliver it's full power with a very low gain setting. If you don't know this, you turn the gain up higher and you clip the signal. The clipped signal now contains a lot more average power, and the shape of the waveform keeps the coils from moving correctly, thus limiting cooling. 

The combination of excess average power, and a speaker that can't cool itself leads to ruined speakers. This is often done with amps that aren't capable of delivering enough CLEAN power that a sub can handle, so in order to try to get more output from a low powered amp, people crank the gain, clip the signal and blow speakers by sending them excessive CLIPPED power.


----------



## Poolio123 (Dec 4, 2019)

My son just ordered the k9 15” subs and another audio pipe mono amp he’s strapping to the one he has. We’ll see how those hold up. He’s 18 and abuses everything.


----------



## jbowers (May 3, 2009)

Poolio123 said:


> My son just ordered the k9 15” subs and another audio pipe mono amp he’s strapping to the one he has. We’ll see how those hold up. He’s 18 and abuses everything.


I'd be curious to see how that works out. I've had subs that took every bit of abuse you could think of, and subs that didn't last under regular use. The quickest fail I've experienced was a Rockford T2 15 that was getting roughly 600 watts from a Rockford 1000.1 at 2ohms, in a 1.8 cubic for sealed box. I always tune my sub stage to blend in with the front stage, so it was using very little power, but the voice could got crunchy in under a year. I've been using 2 Stereo Integrity Mag V4s with roughly 800 watts each in 1 cubes each for 8 years now and they still perform like brand new. I've beat the hell out of these things because they're so clean they make me want to crank my system, when the Rockford tapped out doing much less. Goes to show you can always be surprised with gear. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Poolio123 (Dec 4, 2019)

I was really surprised with the k9 12’s and the db16 amp. I figured it would overheat and they would junk out. Heard Rockville had poor glue on their subs. Researched some more and found out the problem had been allegedly fixed. I’ve really thrown a beating to these and they’ve held up so far. Was powering them with a Audison lrx mono amp and they did ok. Sold the audison mono and the four channel I had, kept the profit and dropped $229 on the Rockville db16. Definitely a lot louder. Best deal I got was on the Alpine Ilx-w650 headunit. Sons friend at Best Buy got it for $200. I’ve spent over $1,000 on a couple Alpine headunits what a deal


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

To chime in on the video. He smoked a 12 running a 60hz signal nonstop and it pooped out at 800 and some change. Not a game changer. That test does not necessarily prove that they lie. That being said. I have no stock in Rockville nor do I own any of their equipment. But at the price point they come to the end user they are decent stuff. Further, I would add that a sub rate at 1200 watts should be able to play music in real world environment with that or more. Real world listening is very different than a 60hz continuous sign wave until a unit smokes. For Pete’s sake the sub only costs 100.00. That’s pretty impressive if you ask me. But I can understand the idea of inflated numbers. Remember Pyle and pyramid? Lol. 
byt they had a fewbudget gems in their lines. I am simply pointing out the extreme swing to fuss about a brand and call them liars when majority of brands do the same and many times worse. 
I love si and have a full si system. Si three way up front and rm12. I would even run si amps if nick came out with them and they are anywhere close to the quality of the drivers.


----------



## jbowers (May 3, 2009)

Iamsecond said:


> To chime in on the video. He smoked a 12 running a 60hz signal nonstop and it pooped out at 800 and some change. Not a game changer. That test does not necessarily prove that they lie. That being said. I have no stock in Rockville nor do I own any of their equipment. But at the price point they come to the end user they are decent stuff. Further, I would add that a sub rate at 1200 watts should be able to play music in real world environment with that or more. Real world listening is very different than a 60hz continuous sign wave until a unit smokes. For Pete’s sake the sub only costs 100.00. That’s pretty impressive if you ask me. But I can understand the idea of inflated numbers. Remember Pyle and pyramid? Lol.
> byt they had a fewbudget gems in their lines. I am simply pointing out the extreme swing to fuss about a brand and call them liars when majority of brands do the same and many times worse.
> I love si and have a full si system. Si three way up front and rm12. I would even run si amps if nick came out with them and they are anywhere close to the quality of the drivers.







Here's a V2 K9 blowing on music. 






Here's another one.

I don't have a dog in this race, but these things just aren't rated correctly. For the money, if they were rated at 500 watts I'd have no problem with what they're doing. But there's no way this should be rated at 2000 or 1000 watts. I still don't have a problem with the amps, but I don't trust the company. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Poolio123 (Dec 4, 2019)

I’m 45 now and drive a 2012 cts awd performance coupe. Have a mortgage and other bills. For the money you spend, I believe you get a good product from Rockville. I’ve had a set of diamond audio hex series front components in my Acura gsr and they cost more than my whole system. And the caddy factory Bose system has no real bump to it. If I was younger I might be more trusted name shopping. I was just looking for Apple CarPlay and some more bump. Definitely has more bump and the 6-1/2 alpine and 5-1/4 Alpines sound pretty good off the four channel. Pretty clear. Definitely should have dynamatted!


----------



## jbowers (May 3, 2009)

Poolio123 said:


> I’m 45 now and drive a 2012 cts awd performance coupe. Have a mortgage and other bills. For the money you spend, I believe you get a good product from Rockville. I’ve had a set of diamond audio hex series front components in my Acura gsr and they cost more than my whole system. And the caddy factory Bose system has no real bump to it. If I was younger I might be more trusted name shopping. I was just looking for Apple CarPlay and some more bump. Definitely has more bump and the 6-1/2 alpine and 5-1/4 Alpines sound pretty good off the four channel. Pretty clear. Definitely should have dynamatted!


Sound deadening makes so much more of a difference than people realize!

I wish people would understand that the product itself isn't the issue, it's how Rockville chooses to rate and market it. Even a Pyle sub is fine as long as it's used within its capabilities, and regardless of the bogus max ratings the rms is actually pretty reliable. If Rockville chose to rate the thing appropriately you wouldn't have heard a peep out of me. 500 watts will actually get you a hell of a lot of sound, back in the day I had a pair of JBL GTO 12s with 280 watts each on them and they were loud in a sealed box in a trunk. Under promising and over delivering will get much you much farther than imaginary numbers with a hope and a dream.

In the end, the only thing that matters is that you enjoy your system, and if it does what you want without breaking then nothing else matters. Just hold manufacturers accountable for what they claim. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Poolio123 (Dec 4, 2019)

Just watched a video of a guy throwing 1500 true metered watts from a nvx 3k to one k9 12 at 40hz. Guess they can handle the 1000 watts


----------



## jbowers (May 3, 2009)

Poolio123 said:


> Just watched a video of a guy throwing 1500 true metered watts from a nvx 3k to one k9 12 at 40hz. Guess they can handle the 1000 watts


Link? 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Poolio123 (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Poolio123 (Dec 4, 2019)

2nd and third video down. Not sure how to post the link. I’ll post a video of mine pounding if it lets me


----------



## jbowers (May 3, 2009)

Poolio123 said:


> 2nd and third video down. Not sure how to post the link. I’ll post a video of mine pounding if it lets me


The amp may be able to produce 1500 watts, but it never got much above 600 even briefly in that video. Sorry man, it doesn't help their case at all. I'm not trying to make you feel bad about your purchase. The OP asked for opinions and I gave mine. Seriously though, keep enjoying your subs and keep them set up the way you have them. You're using them within their actual capabilities. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Poolio123 (Dec 4, 2019)

No worries I don’t feel bad. I got better, louder sound with CarPlay for not a lot of money. Can’t figure out how to post a video


----------



## IpItHurtz (Apr 12, 2020)

I’ve got four Rockville k9 12s on a DS18 6000.1at .5 ohm not overpowered and I’ve had them about five month and they sound pretty good but I will say I am scared to push them caused the voice coil starts to produce smell very easy. I would say they are a catch 22 cause with the bigger magnet they require more power yet the voice coil won’t handle it but for price they are not bad
Video of them in slow mo
Video from inside my car


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

I've been tempted to pick up some of those $75 18" pros all over ebay. That could make killer ib car or ht subs


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

I definitely fall into the budget category with an emphasis on tuning.

I spent decent money on my V9 because at the time it was perfect in size and power/features. Still is, 7 years later. I have Alpine 6x9 in my doors and some CDT 2" widebands that are 5+ years old. My subs cost 60 bucks! (Two Dayton 6.5", vented). I do a solid install and spend my time tuning. It sounds amazing! And I LOVE showing off the system to people that are shocked at what it consists of. Before they know, I always get asked what speaker is behind the stock center grill! (None).

When I see the guy that just put 3k into big subs and an amp and has **** SQ/no midbass/no staging and rattles all over the place I could care less.


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

on Rockville site, they have two 15in pro audio subwoofers for about $80.








(2) New Rockville RVP15W4 2000 Watt 15" Pro Subwoofers 4 Ohm Raw Sub Woofers


Buy (2) New Rockville RVP15W4 2000 Watt 15" Pro Subwoofers 4 Ohm Raw Sub WoofersDirect with a 90 day money back guarantee including return shipping




www.rockvilleaudio.com





I have been wanting to make and outdoor sub woofer for a while now. Those plastic rain barrels seem to be the perfect thing to use as they end up being garbage after use. Could make a nice underground sub-woofer. 

I'm going to have to see if I can model that driver in a ported sealed or bandpass type arrangement in a way that is able to be used without Critters coming inside and making a home inside the enclosure I can make out of the free PVC barrels or whatever they're made out of..

the 8 channel amp that they have is also tempting. $120 so I'm thinking I might just jump on that being a clearance item. with an 8 channel sound card, you can do some pretty cool stuff for Halloween or holiday sound effects and decorations. the fact that this is Marine rated makes this a no-brainer


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

dcfis said:


> I've been tempted to pick up some of those $75 18" pros all over ebay. That could make killer ib car or ht subs


do it. Might be as good or better than the Pyle blues


----------



## blammo585 (Feb 1, 2020)

BudgetSQ said:


> I think you answered my question...Rockville is less expensive so it is looked down upon and subsequently Rockville is not mentioned here very much.


I run into this in every hobby I get into. A few years ago I joined a mountain bike forum. If you weren't riding or talking about a bike that cost at least $2000, then you'd be ridiculed off the site.

Same thing with BMX bikes. I brought up a Mongoose bike sold in Walmart for $280 that was made out of 4130 chromoly steel (which is what you want a frame made out of in BMX), but most everyone put it down and said go to a bike shop and get a "real" bike. So their suggestion would result in getting a bike made out of inferior steel, with inferior parts, that cost more than the Walmart bike. There's just a stigma attached to bikes from Walmart. Most of the bikes in Walmart are, indeed, crap. But you have to be able to take the blinders off and recognize a decent product and not be biased just because of where it's sold or the sticker or symbol on it.

With that said, I don't know about using Rockville products. I probably would not use the electronic stuff like amps. I might would try a sub in a budget build.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Two 15s for $80 is stupid awesome


----------



## mrbillhertz (Mar 18, 2021)

TomT said:


> I've always considered them crap.


why?


----------

